# PlayStation 4 OFW 9.00 Jailbreak released, can reportedly affect PS5 consoles as well



## subcon959 (Dec 13, 2021)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 13, 2021)

i just updated to 9.03 yesterday after turning my PS4 on for the first time in a year


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 13, 2021)

why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?


----------



## Godamit (Dec 13, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?



While I can agree with this with regards to the PS5, in terms of the PS4 This exploit is not possible from 9.03 so no need for them to wait longer in the PS4's lifecycle.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 13, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?


wait is it not? It's successor came out a year ago and because it's a blu-ray player it's gonna get updates for a while just like how the PS3 still gets updates so if you go by updates it won't be EOL for a very long time


----------



## spoggi (Dec 13, 2021)

This is so good


----------



## Miky289 (Dec 13, 2021)

The article says it works on firmware 9.00 and below. Does it also work in old exploitable firmware? or higher than 7.55?


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 13, 2021)

Miky289 said:


> The article says it works on firmware 9.00 and below. Does it also work in old exploitable firmware? or higher than 7.55?


Let me check my crystal ball.

We're just gonna have to wait for details I'm afraid.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 13, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> i just updated to 9.03 yesterday after turning my PS4 on for the first time in a year


You got fucked by Keanu.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 13, 2021)

This is fantastic... now I just need to get a PS4.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?


Don't know what purpose that would serve considering the following:
"The bug was found while diffing the 9.00 and 9.03 kernels" - article quote
In other words, the exploit was already fixed.


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2021)

Great news for everyone that's been waiting patiently!
Personally, I'm happy to keep my system up to date just for online features... but *IF* there's ever an EOL exploit down the line, I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 13, 2021)

dang it, i gotta work today but this is awesome!!!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 13, 2021)

I wonder if more PS3 exploits will be found considering tbe PS3 is basically dead?


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I wonder if more PS3 exploits will be found considering tbe PS3 is basically dead?


I wouldn't be at all surprised... especially considering how many hacks for the PS1 and PS2 were discovered over the last couple of years - many, many years after those consoles were current.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 13, 2021)

PS5 = meh
CFW PS5 = hell yeah!


----------



## SilverWah (Dec 13, 2021)

Aww shit my Pro is on 9.03.
Bummer.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 13, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> wait is it not? It's successor came out a year ago and because it's a blu-ray player it's gonna get updates for a while just like how the PS3 still gets updates so if you go by updates it won't be EOL for a very long time


The PS4 still gets games released for it, though. I guess that's really when we call it end of life: as soon as it no longer gets new releases regularly.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Dec 13, 2021)

If I recall correctly wouldn´t this kind of access allow developing more permanent-ish CFW solutions for PS4?


----------



## titan_tim (Dec 13, 2021)

Any info on the success rate of the hack? 

I'm running on 7.xx, and it's kind of a pain since it fails to be hacked about 4/5 times, and requires the HDD to be scanned after a hard reboot.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 13, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I wonder if more PS3 exploits will be found considering tbe PS3 is basically dead?


Wondering the same thing myself.
Basically forcing the need to keep a pre-3.55 ps3 alive because you can't get cfw otherwise when we had literal band readers for the ps3 feels so dumb. Especially given, that Sony's arrogance is the reason each aesthetic revision of the system makes it look more like a cheap knockoff than the ones before.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Dec 13, 2021)

oh wow whilst i have no intention of jailbreaking my ps4 i can do this as my ps4 is still on an 8.00 firmware


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 13, 2021)

It looks like Sony paid the hacker 10k to release jailbreak to the public lol.

What is the point of this.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 13, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It looks like Sony paid the hacker 10k to release jailbreak to the public lol.
> 
> What is the point of this.


Sony is priming for the ultimate speed run.
100% console ban% tool assisted


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It looks like Sony paid the hacker 10k to release jailbreak to the public lol.
> 
> What is the point of this.


The exploit wasn't released to the public per se, a different hacker discovered it by comparing 9.00 with 9.03 and deducing from the patch what the bug was.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 13, 2021)

Haven’t switched any of my PS4’s on in over a year, since I got PS5 and XSX. But maybe I’ll fire up the standard launch day PS4 and have a play with some homebrew, it’s either that, or do some work. Hmmmmmm, let me think


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 13, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> wait is it not? It's successor came out a year ago and because it's a blu-ray player it's gonna get updates for a while just like how the PS3 still gets updates so if you go by updates it won't be EOL for a very long time


EoL is gonna be a different story this time around, games are going to see concurrent releases on the PS4 and PS5 as well as the Xbone and Series X for quite a long time. Support for the last gen is going to live on strong for at least a couple more years.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 13, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?


Technically is EOL


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 13, 2021)

titan_tim said:


> Any info on the success rate of the hack?
> 
> I'm running on 7.xx, and it's kind of a pain since it fails to be hacked about 4/5 times, and requires the HDD to be scanned after a hard reboot.


It's like 5.05  Been testing it all morning since the release and no KP yet.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Dec 13, 2021)

I think I'm on firmware 11.0.1.3.4.78.800.8.3.2 or something...I never remember what PS4 firmware I'm on.

I never get to have anything good...


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Dec 13, 2021)

Any news on which exact ps5 firmwares this exploit could possibly work?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 13, 2021)

ok question time, do i stick to my FAT PS4 5.05 for backups, or do i set this up on my other PS4PRO and have the "4K" experience?


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 13, 2021)

..now please a software exploit for NX OLED and we're done.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 13, 2021)

is it just me or are a lot of PlayStation hacks and cfws named after hens?


----------



## Conn0r (Dec 13, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> is it just me or are a lot of PlayStation hacks and cfws named after hens?


HEN- Homebrew ENabler. They like that term better than a warmboot "CFW" (just patches)


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 13, 2021)

Conn0r said:


> HEN- Homebrew ENabler. They like that term better than a warmboot "CFW" (just patches)


There is ps3Hen, ps4Hen, Henkaku, etc. It seems to me that Sony makes the same mistakes over and over again…


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2021)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Any news on which exact ps5 firmwares this exploit could possibly work?


Most likely patched in the latest


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 13, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why not just keep it private until PS4 is EOL?


I always thought of a console's EOL the moment the successor gets released because after that, not that many games gets release for the console. Then again, I guess some people just wait for the company's official announcement for EOL. Also, if we're all assuming EOL means the discontinuation of the production, then that would probably take a long time to wait and some previous generation consoles still receive 'stability' updates from companies. So, I think any time is a good time to release the exploit as long as the scene, homebrew developers and community are still active.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 13, 2021)

Come on let the PS5 pkg's start upload


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 13, 2021)

ov3rkill said:


> I always thought of a console's EOL the moment the successor gets released because after that, not that many games gets release for the console.


That's usually the case, but the current generation of consoles seems to not have killed the previous generation quite as fast as previously. PS4 games are still getting released in massive numbers and the number of games exclusive to the current generation is quite low.


----------



## xStellar (Dec 13, 2021)

I remember having a PS4 somewhere from a friend that has a network ban. (WS-37338-4)
If i remember correctly, it's not possible to use the internet browser without logging into PSN.

Is there any way to use this with said console?


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 13, 2021)

From my understanding the only benefits to update to 9.0cfw is to be able to play 9.0 and above games? Most the stuff I want to back up is already 7.55 compatible so I'm undecided on if it's really worth updating to 9.0


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 13, 2021)

Time to find a PS4.


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 13, 2021)

Unlikely but would be great seeing PS5 violated and open early on. Nice "jalbrek" though! (What a silly term).


----------



## Rohanius (Dec 13, 2021)

For any Spanish (Español) speakers here on GBAtemp, NanoSpeedGamer covers the installation process, "Liberar ps4 9.00 TUTORIAL - Exploit ps4 9.00 - POR FIN.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

xStellar said:


> I remember having a PS4 somewhere from a friend that has a network ban. (WS-37338-4)
> If i remember correctly, it's not possible to use the internet browser without logging into PSN.
> 
> Is there any way to use this with said console?


that is incorrect.  you can use the browser, even without being online (if using a wifi stick or something).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm ignorant on the PS4 scene. What does this allow?


----------



## xStellar (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> that is incorrect.  you can use the browser, even without being online (if using a wifi stick or something).


Didn't know that, thanks.
Thought the PS4 required you to be logged into a PSN account for anything internet related.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I'm ignorant on the PS4 scene. What does this allow?


many things, homebrew, pirated games, save game decryption, etc.  I think some payloads have to be updated though.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2021)

spoggi said:


> Come on let the PS5 pkg's start upload


It seems they got no way to run it


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 13, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> Time to find a PS4.


any brand new PS4 will be 9.0 or lower. 

9.03 is only 2 weeks old, so now is the best chance to try your luck with used consoles, too.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 13, 2021)

My sister has a PS4 Slim she rarely uses and it has 9.00 OFW. This is great.


----------



## gbadl (Dec 13, 2021)

"Unplug the USB before a (re)boot cycle or you'll risk corrupting the kernel heap at boot."

What does this mean. If the kernel is corrupt then won't the console be a brick?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

gbadl said:


> "Unplug the USB before a (re)boot cycle or you'll risk corrupting the kernel heap at boot."
> 
> What does this mean. If the kernel is corrupt then won't the console be a brick?


no, it just means that the system will mess up if you leave the usb device plugged in if you reboot.  it will be fine once it's off and you unplug it, then turn on the system again.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 13, 2021)

One thing i did think about is a usb hub or something, would that work? as it could be wear and tear on the USB ports over time with unplugging , etc. 

I know you could get around it by using rest mode, so the console is always on but at very low power but I still prefer not too sometimes.


----------



## gbadl (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> no, it just means that the system will mess up if you leave the usb device plugged in if you reboot.  it will be fine once it's off and you unplug it, then turn on the system again.


Sweet Sounds Good.



retrofan_k said:


> One thing i did think about is a usb hub or something, would that work? as it could be wear and tear on the USB ports over time with unplugging , etc.
> 
> I know you could get around it by using rest mode, so the console is always on but at very low power but I still prefer not too sometimes.


I think  in your case a 6 Inch or so USB extension would be better then a hub.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2021)

gbadl said:


> "Unplug the USB before a (re)boot cycle or you'll risk corrupting the kernel heap at boot."
> 
> What does this mean. If the kernel is corrupt then won't the console be a brick?


The heap is part of RAM, so it's just temporary.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 13, 2021)

The steps seem fairly simple, but I'm going to wait for MrMario to make a video about PS4 OFW 9.00 Jailbreak.

I have the P.T. Demo in my PSN account, but it gives me an error so I'll have to pirate it in order to play it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 13, 2021)

Question: Does a Jailbroken PS4 have the option to turn off the light of the controller?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 13, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I wonder if more PS3 exploits will be found considering tbe PS3 is basically dead?


Basically dead? Some games are still playable online, the PS Store is active, and TV apps work also.

It's going 15 years strong anc hopefully many more. Beast of a machine.


----------



## Rohanius (Dec 13, 2021)

Modded Warfare: "New PS4 9.00 Jailbreak Released"


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2021)

holy sheet  -connects his ps4- damn life is good Dreamcast i got is a 1 and got a gdemu comming today and NOW THIS


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2021)

notices this on github "

Unplug the USB before a (re)boot cycle or you'll risk corrupting the kernel heap
could this brick a console?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> notices this on github "
> 
> Unplug the USB before a (re)boot cycle or you'll risk corrupting the kernel heap
> could this brick a console?


already been asked.  the answer is no.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> already been asked.  the answer is no.


basicly a KP then right?


----------



## szape (Dec 13, 2021)

Unfortunately does not work for me. After sending goldhen if i start anything PS shuts off instantly.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 13, 2021)

szape said:


> Unfortunately does not work for me. After sending goldhen if i start anything PS shuts off instantly.


Try a different USB stick, or MIRA instead of GoldHEN.


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 13, 2021)

Great news. Good job to all the dudes working hard on the PlayStation scene, big thanks to SpecterDev, Chendochap, Znullptr, Sleirsgoevy,TheFloW...

Also may work on Ps5...Dilemma right there coz my Ps4 is dead... so do I run to the mall right now to buy a Ps4 slim @ $450 (or ps4 Pro @ $650, but no pro's have been in stock since corona hit) or do I get on the Ps5 waiting list to buy @ $1,000?

In October the ps5 waiting list was not too bad, they only had like 12 guys on the list and monthly re-stock was 10 ps5's so an 83% chance I thought, but the store attendants said only 7 guys had paid deposits so if I also paid a 20% deposit I'll be guaranteed to get coz they prioritize those who've paid.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

HellGhast said:


> Great news. Good job to all the dudes working hard on the PlayStation scene, big thanks to SpecterDev, Chendochap, Znullptr, Sleirsgoevy,TheFloW...
> 
> Also may work on Ps5...Dilemma right there coz my Ps4 is dead... so do I run to the mall right now to buy a Ps4 slim @ $450 (or ps4 Pro @ $650, but no pro's have been in stock since corona hit) or do I get on the Ps5 waiting list to buy @ $1,000?
> 
> In October the ps5 waiting list was not too bad, they only had like 12 guys on the list and monthly re-stock was 10 ps5's so an 83% chance I thought, but the store attendants said only 7 guys had paid deposits so if I also paid a 20% deposit I'll be guaranteed to get coz they prioritize those who've paid.


well, the thing you've gotta remember is that you can only play ps5 games from the internal ssd, which you only have about 600GBs of space with stock, so that's maybe 10 games.  and, those ssd that work with the ps5 can easily get over a grand, and that's in the states, so if your ps5 is a grand by itself, good luck with that.  lol


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, the thing you've gotta remember is that you can only play ps5 games from the internal ssd, which you only have about 600GBs of space with stock, so that's maybe 10 games.  and, those ssd that work with the ps5 can easily get over a grand, and that's in the states, so if your ps5 is a grand by itself, good luck with that.  lol



Yes a $1000 ps5 of which I haven't even bought, the waiting list may be crazy right now with schools closing and Christmas coming plus news of this xploit may also boost sales. Local online stores have ps5's in Stock but @ $1200.

Storage wise no problem coz ps5 can transfer un-played games to external drive leaving only the games you are currently playing.

Biggest problem is the fact that the above store I trust and buy my hardware from only has monthly re-stock of 10 ps5 units so I risk getting a ps5 that may come with up-dated firmware.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, the thing you've gotta remember is that you can only play ps5 games from the internal ssd, which you only have about 600GBs of space with stock, so that's maybe 10 games.  and, those ssd that work with the ps5 can easily get over a grand, and that's in the states, so if your ps5 is a grand by itself, good luck with that.  lol


Can't you just use the SSD slot as well?


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 13, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Can't you just use the SSD slot as well?



You can actually, but m.2 ssd that meet ps5 specs are expensive



godreborn said:


> ... those ssd that work with the ps5 can easily get over a grand, and that's in the states, so if your ps5 is a grand by itself, good luck with that.  lol


very expensive coz he says over a grand


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

Now.. 

Before everyone gets happy what is the success rate of this 9.00 jailbreak because if memory serves 5.05 and 6.67 had a higher rate for a jailbreak 

also does that mean backport games are now available from firmware 9.00?  I have no interest in updating my system if I can backport that's good


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 13, 2021)

If we get it working on the ps5 this will be groundbreaking!


And sadly a means for scalpers to go even harder on buyers with shit like (MODDABLE FIRMWARE)/(HACKABLE PS5) and charge like an extra 500.


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 13, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Now..
> 
> Before everyone gets happy what is the success rate of this 9.00 jailbreak because if memory serves 5.05 and 6.67 had a higher rate for a jailbreak


Better and more stable than 5.05

Was reading this https://www.psxhax.com/threads/poob...t-via-chendochap-with-updated-payloads.10492/ and they posted the read me from the exploit which says it's better than 5.05 or 6.72


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

HellGhast said:


> Better and more stable than 5.05



I'll stand in the back and see I don't want to be a Guinea pig lol


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 13, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'll stand in the back and see I don't want to be a Guinea pig lol


You have a dilemma then. Better play it safe and stay on 5.05 and hope for back-ports.

Me thinks I'll buy a 2nd ps4 coz my 7.55 is working intermittently, or cough out a grand for a ps5


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Dec 13, 2021)

I haven't turned my PS4 on in a few months. Maybe I am at the lower version. If I am I would love to mess with this!


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Dec 13, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Now..
> 
> Before everyone gets happy what is the success rate of this 9.00 jailbreak because if memory serves 5.05 and 6.67 had a higher rate for a jailbreak
> 
> also does that mean backport games are now available from firmware 9.00?  I have no interest in updating my system if I can backport that's good


I think backports will be a thing. Someone already got silently uploaded FIFA 2022 before this jailbreak went public.


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

HellGhast said:


> You have a dilemma then. Better play it safe and stay on 5.05 and hope for back-ports.
> 
> Me thinks I'll buy a 2nd ps4 coz my 7.55 is working intermittently, or cough out a grand for a ps5



Oh no I'm totally fine the 6.67 CFW PS4 that I have has been sitting inside my storage for 6 months I have a legit PS4 that is on the latest firmware and I have the majority of the PS4 games... 

I had wanted to copy a disk to my PS4 but they say I have to copy it twice (which is stupid) to make the fake PKG...  but I'll definitely keep my eye on 9.00 now the only issue I see with this in the future is the exploit isn't permanent and you NEED internet to run it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 13, 2021)

TheNintendoEnthusiast said:


> I haven't turned my PS4 on in a few months. Maybe I am at the lower version. If I am I would love to mess with this!


The PS4 here wasn't used for weeks or even months and it didn't automatically update the FW so you're probably good too.

This makes it worth upgrading a PS4 with 500GB to 2TB or more.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Oh no I'm totally fine the 6.67 CFW PS4 that I have has been sitting inside my storage for 6 months I have a legit PS4 that is on the latest firmware and I have the majority of the PS4 games...
> 
> I had wanted to copy a disk to my PS4 but they say I have to copy it twice (which is stupid) to make the fake PKG...  but I'll definitely keep my eye on 9.00 now the only issue I see with this in the future is the exploit isn't permanent and you NEED internet to run it.


you should be able to self host, so internet isn't needed.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh that's nice. I updated my PS4 Pro to 9.00 to play the Elden Ring Closed Network Test. So this is a nice surprise.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 13, 2021)

my brother updated my ps4 yesterday brb gonna go jump off a cliff


----------



## tpax (Dec 13, 2021)

That's good news. I absolutely don't care about the PS4, or consoles in general (minor exceptions may apply). But hearing about a new exploit for any console being released always triggers some kind of nostalgia and joy in me.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 13, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Oh no I'm totally fine the 6.67 CFW PS4 that I have has been sitting inside my storage for 6 months I have a legit PS4 that is on the latest firmware and I have the majority of the PS4 games...
> 
> I had wanted to copy a disk to my PS4 but they say I have to copy it twice (which is stupid) to make the fake PKG...  but I'll definitely keep my eye on 9.00 now the only issue I see with this in the future is the exploit isn't permanent and you NEED internet to run it.


you definitely dont need internet


----------



## erikas (Dec 13, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> i just updated to 9.03 yesterday after turning my PS4 on for the first time in a year


I updated 1 hour before it was released because i couldn't buy crystals on genshin impact, since i originally made an account on psn.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 13, 2021)

HellGhast said:


> You can actually, but m.2 ssd that meet ps5 specs are expensive


Not that expensive compared to normal SSDs https://www.amazon.com/WD_Black-SN850-Internal-Gaming-Solid/dp/B08KFS6THF


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

@godreborn  & @ut2k4master 

Hmm interesting I will look into that I was always under the impression you always needed internet to activate the jailbreak


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

I've been using my sandisk connect.  it's a wifi stick that doesn't connect to the internet.  its main function is streaming from one source to another I believe.  however, it can be used with the ps4.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've been using my sandisk connect.  it's a wifi stick that doesn't connect to the internet.  its main function is streaming from one source to another I believe.  however, it can be used with the ps4.


i just block internet access for the ps4 on my router  its still able to connect locally to my pc


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2021)

Howe stable is it? I might try it out if its not so bad in comparison to 7.02


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 13, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Howe stable is it? I might try it out if its not so bad in comparison to 7.02


So far, I have tried 5 times and was able to run goldhen 5 times. I tried a few homebrew apps, but some of them crashed the console instantly. Maybe the apps need to be updated to 9.00, though.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> So far, I have tried 5 times and was able to run goldhen 5 times. I tried a few homebrew apps, but some of them crashed the console instantly. Maybe the apps need to be updated to 9.00, though.


hmmm well thats good enough for me only app I use the most is the cracked crunchyroll


----------



## wiiando (Dec 13, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> So far, I have tried 5 times and was able to run goldhen 5 times. I tried a few homebrew apps, but some of them crashed the console instantly. Maybe the apps need to be updated to 9.00, though.


I didn't know Goldhen had been ported to 9.00, any host links?


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 13, 2021)

wiiando said:


> I didn't know Goldhen had been ported to 9.00, any host links?


dont know if links to that are allowed but it has a github


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2021)

You can link to goldhen.  Goldhen is even in resources on temp, just not the 9.00 one


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice.  I'm still on 5.05 haha


----------



## wiiando (Dec 13, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> dont know if links to that are allowed but it has a github


Ye I've got the bin already, just being lazy to self host


NVM Karo has updated for 9,00


----------



## djpannda (Dec 13, 2021)

wait why are people stating they already updated their ps4? 
Doesn't everyone have multiples of consoles in their Closet, one to play with and the other one frozen in time to wait for a valid Jailbreak?


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 13, 2021)

djpannda said:


> wait why are people stating they already updated their ps4?
> Doesn't everyone have multiples of consoles in their Closet, one to play with and the other one frozen in time to wait for a valid Jailbreak?



Some little **** keeps breaking into my house and updating them.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2021)

djpannda said:


> wait why are people stating they already updated their ps4?
> Doesn't everyone have multiples of consoles in their Closet, one to play with and the other one frozen in time to wait for a valid Jailbreak?


Little brothers/sisters, cats, dogs, imaginary friend, step mom/dad, that lego block we stepped on, and that crazy kid Timmy seem to always update our consoles by accident.


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 13, 2021)

Affect PS5 also?!
Any news on this?


----------



## djpannda (Dec 13, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Little brothers/sisters, cats, dogs, imaginary friend, step mom/dad, that lego block we stepped on, and that crazy kid Timmy seem to always update our consoles by accident.


sure for everyones primary console..!!
but what about the 2nd  ps4 pro that you have sealed in the closet?


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

djpannda said:


> sure for everyones primary console..!!
> but what about the 2nd  ps4 pro that you have sealed in the closet?



It boils down to finances some people are only able to afford 1 system. I have 6 switches, 2 PS4, an Xbox One and 2 gaming laptops and let's not forget about the handhelds ... not many people have the luxary of having multiple systems so they have to have only one... do they play online or jailbreak and stay offline. (Really hard decision) PS3 era I ended up wiping off my CFW PS3 just to play online and I ended up buying another PS3 in the future with CFW

To me personally OFW > will ALWAYS be better than CFW. 

CFW is nice don't get me wrong where you can store all your games and updates but playing online with your friends CFW doesn't offer that


----------



## anhminh (Dec 13, 2021)

So if I stay at 5.05 fw, do I still need backport for everything I play or what?


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 13, 2021)

anhminh said:


> So if I stay at 5.05 fw, do I still need backport for everything I play or what?



Just wait... if the stability is better on 9.00 it's better you update I'm waiting I'm not in a rush this is pretty good because all PS4 games can be played now so this is a big accomplishment! 

If I didn't own the majority of my PS4 games I would be all over this


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 13, 2021)

radicalwookie said:


> Affect PS5 also?!
> Any news on this?



any news in the 14 hours since this was posted? no.


----------



## ultimatepump (Dec 14, 2021)

Where is the file to make the special USB?  I must be tired.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

anhminh said:


> So if I stay at 5.05 fw, do I still need backport for everything I play or what?


backport, yes.  it's suggested you stay on 5.05, because it's less of a hassle and it's still more stable.  once you update, unless you make preparations, there will be no going back.

edit: this is what I was told by developers themselves as I'm on one of their discord channels.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 14, 2021)

radicalwookie said:


> Affect PS5 also?!
> Any news on this?



Read this from the first page:



> The hack can also work on the PlayStation 5, claims the team, but triggering it isn't possible yet, _and they recommend that users don't try to mess with their PS5 consoles until more information is available_ on how it affects that system. Currently, any PS4 that is on OFW 9.0.0 or below is exploitable using this method.


----------



## ultimatepump (Dec 14, 2021)

ultimatepump said:


> Where is the file to make the special USB?  I must be tired.


Anyone?  Guys just skipped right over the question.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 14, 2021)

ultimatepump said:


> Anyone?  Guys just skipped right over the question.


it's the exfathax.img file in the source link at the bottom of op


----------



## Teddyfay (Dec 14, 2021)

I have been trying to jailbreak my 9.00 ps4 for a little while now but I keep running into a "kernel heap" error. it's a dead end, tried over and over, same message every single time. Any help? please.


----------



## wiiando (Dec 14, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Read this from the first page:


Has anyone actually tried this on firmware lower than 9.00 like stated, for the fun of it I tried it on my 7.51, exploit never seemed to take hold just loading and loading on screen, no messages or errors


----------



## ElSasori69 (Dec 14, 2021)

Dammit, I already updated my PS4 to 9.03


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

What HB is recommended for PS4?  Does it have advantages over Switch?  Is it better off mining crypto with, or does something like RetroArch give it a better emulation experience.

Any way to play PS3 games?  Lol.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

You can play ps3 through Linux, but it's said to be pretty bad.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You can play ps3 through Linux, but it's said to be pretty bad.


So nothing over a cfw PS3 in that department.  That's too bad.


----------



## seany1990 (Dec 14, 2021)

bought a cheap dedicated usb drive. Hopefully the scene is settled down a bit by the time it arrives


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You can play ps3 through Linux, but it's said to be pretty bad.


Maybe PS5 jailbreak play PS3 through Linux much better.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Maybe PS5 jailbreak play PS3 through Linux much better.


I'm not joining the ps5 scene, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Viri (Dec 14, 2021)

Ugh, I don't want to be tempted to buy a PS5!

Also, wouldn't it be amusing if PS5 got a cold boot hack before the Switch? lol


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

A coldboot hack for either the ps4 or 5 is unlikely.  We don't have the keys.


----------



## Bederere (Dec 14, 2021)

Hold up, wasn't 9.00 the firmware that had a bunch of problems? Like bricking consoles and crashing?
Isn't that gonna be a problem with CFW 9.00 as well?


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Bederere said:


> Hold up, wasn't 9.00 the firmware that had a bunch of problems? Like bricking consoles and crashing?
> Isn't that gonna be a problem with CFW 9.00 as well?


It was only a few who had that issue, but yes 9.00 was the OFW with that problem. (Also, it's not CFW with jailbreaking PS4s)


----------



## Bederere (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomato123 said:


> It was only a few who had that issue, but yes 9.00 was the OFW with that problem. (Also, it's not CFW with jailbreaking PS4s)


Ah, okay. Yeah, I was just making sure before doing anything with it. Though, I gotta wonder how those bricks even happened...


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Bederere said:


> Ah, okay. Yeah, I was just making sure before doing anything with it. Though, I gotta wonder how those bricks even happened...


If I had to take a wild guess, might be something to do with how they patched the exfat exploit or the cmos battery issue?


----------



## Bederere (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomato123 said:


> If I had to take a wild guess, might be something to do with how they patched the exfat exploit or the cmos battery issue?


Yeah, probably.
Regardless, I'll hold off on hacking my PS4 until seeing more positive/safe(?) reports about this jailbreak. Really cool to see!


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Bederere said:


> Yeah, probably.
> Regardless, I'll hold off on hacking my PS4 until seeing more positive/safe(?) reports about this jailbreak. Really cool to see!


There's already hundreds saying it's working for them perfectly. Give it a few days for more information to become available and maybe hosts that are able to apply goldhen automatically then consider trying it out.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, the thing you've gotta remember is that you can only play ps5 games from the internal ssd, which you only have about 600GBs of space with stock, so that's maybe 10 games.  and, those ssd that work with the ps5 can easily get over a grand, and that's in the states, so if your ps5 is a grand by itself, good luck with that.  lol



the 4tb SSD specifically tested on PS5 is currently sold for $769 on Amazon.
They're not as expensive as one might think.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

More expensive than the system though.


----------



## Cyberevan (Dec 14, 2021)

This is not a permanent jailbreak right? if I shutdown my ps4 I would have to redo the exploit?


----------



## Delerious (Dec 14, 2021)

Welp, went ahead and jailborked mine, since PS4 is pretty much in its last days and there probably won't be much releasing for it after so long. Now I gotta browse the net to see what kind of stuff I can do with it. Sadly, mine's not a PS4 Pro, so I doubt I can run anything too crazy on it that I don't already have going on my Switch.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

Cyberevan said:


> This is not a permanent jailbreak right? if I shutdown my ps4 I would have to redo the exploit?


Yes


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Delerious said:


> Welp, went ahead and jailborked mine, since PS4 is pretty much in its last days and there probably won't be much releasing for it after so long. Now I gotta browse the net to see what kind of stuff I can do with it. Sadly, mine's not a PS4 Pro, so I doubt I can run anything too crazy on it that I don't already have going on my Switch.


Pro isn't much better than the normal console anyway in terms of what you can do with it after jailbreaking.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

Is there someone who's going to JB their console for uses other than piracy?  If so, please lmk.  I purchased almost every game I've wanted, so there isn't much I can think to try with it.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Is there someone who's going to JB their console for uses other than piracy?  If so, please lmk.  I purchased almost every game I've wanted, so there isn't much I can think to try with it.


I don't care about the games, have 0 saves for pirated games after all these years.  Are you wanting to know what to do with your system?


----------



## Delerious (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomato123 said:


> Pro isn't much better than the normal console anyway in terms of what you can do with it after jailbreaking.



Okay. Guess I'm not really missing out on too much apart from 4k and/or 60fps stuff for PS4 games? If that's the case, then I'm satisfied. My PC is still holding up well enough for current titles, and it's not like I play a lot of AAA games these days anyway.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm not joining the ps5 scene, so it doesn't matter to me.


same here not wrecking an all digital console for it just to be banned


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2021)

Ugh, they can never seem to release one for the latest firmware, and that's really annoying to most users. :/


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> same here not wrecking an all digital console for it just to be banned


I may still exploit my system, just won't be in the scene.  Same douche bags from the ps3 scene were in the ps4, and I don't think I can take their efaming bullshit in another scene.  If people would read something, they'd know their full of shit and they wouldn't praise them.


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Ugh, they can never seem to release one for the latest firmware, and that's really annoying to most users. :/


They don't want people going online with this stuff, which is fairly sensible.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

Would also be easy to send up a red flag to Sony if you're pirating, because all fake pkg games' licenses say free in the name.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't care about the games, have 0 saves for pirated games after all these years.  Are you wanting to know what to do with your system?



Yeah, pretty much.  I've got like 5 cfw systems which all contribute something unique.  My PS4Pro is collecting dust.



Jayro said:


> Ugh, they can never seem to release one for the latest firmware, and that's really annoying to most users. :/


Wonder if this whole "don't update if you want HB" thing is gonna catch on..


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Yeah, pretty much.  I've got like 5 cfw systems which all contribute something unique.  My PS4Pro is collecting dust.


You can get your eap key with your sfash0 from the dev partition, just requires python, pip, and 2 dependencies.  You can backup saves or activate your account once those have been updated, use ps4 saves on ps5, even change accounts if you're ever afraid of being banned, delete your notifications.db from system_data/priv/mms to remove traces of what you've installed, backup the other 3 databases, can even hex edit it to change user id's.  Backup and restore trophies, I guess psx and ps2 games, but it's not perfect.


----------



## jnl1 (Dec 14, 2021)

The question might be a bit silly, but you don´t need a working disc drive for this, do you??


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You can get your eap key with your sfash0 from the dev partition, just requires python, pip, and 2 dependencies.  You can backup saves or activate your account once those have been updated, use ps4 saves on ps5, even change accounts if you're ever afraid of being banned, delete your notifications.db from system_data/priv/mms to remove traces of what you've installed, backup the other 3 databases, can even hex edit it to change user id's.  Backup and restore trophies, I guess psx and ps2 games, but it's not perfect.


Okay.  So maybe playing around with/editing saves or potential mods to ps3 games would be the unique uses of a JB PS4.  For the most part, I was already able to move my saves from PS4 to PS5--but there was a time that changing their linked accounts would have been appealing.


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 14, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> The question might be a bit silly, but you don´t need a working disc drive for this, do you??


It's actually less silly than you think because I think you can't do certain things without one, updating being one of them if I remember correctly. However, you should be fine to jb it and install your... 'legal' backups.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 14, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> any brand new PS4 will be 9.0 or lower.
> 
> 9.03 is only 2 weeks old, so now is the best chance to try your luck with used consoles, too.


Already found an 8.50.. Maybe it'll arrive next week.. Any idea if you can stream PS4 games on the switch?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 14, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> Already found an 8.50.. Maybe it'll arrive next week.. Any idea if you can stream PS4 games on the switch?


There's a tool called "Chiaki PS4 Remote Play" on the switch, but I have no idea if that works.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 14, 2021)

anhminh said:


> So if I stay at 5.05 fw, do I still need backport for everything I play or what?



Yes.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 14, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> There's a tool called "Chiaki PS4 Remote Play" on the switch, but I have no idea if that works.


That works even for PS5, even over internet.  It should work with PS4, remotely, but it probably requires PSN login to work over internet.


----------



## NGFan830 (Dec 14, 2021)

Tried this on latest firmware PS5 (I disabled firmware updates and it still updated). The exploit loader page shows no URL, just a white screen and no pop-ups.


----------



## maoex (Dec 14, 2021)

I know the warning with the usb stick. but now i wake the consele up from rest mode, kernel panic, reboot and i become these "Kernel Heap" error, but i didnt put usb stick inside. i hope its not bricked forever... ??
Thx for reply


----------



## BixNine (Dec 14, 2021)

This sounds awesome. Need to get an extra ps4 to test it out


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 14, 2021)

Cool. Have you pirates, finished at least 10% of your pirated PS4 backlog games


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 14, 2021)

eriol33 said:


> Cool. Have you pirates, finished at least 10% of your pirated PS4 backlog games


Nah not really. Thats actually a great question b/c before I became a bloody pirate I 100% 2 games. Now I just look at the title screen....


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 14, 2021)

eriol33 said:


> Cool. Have you pirates, finished at least 10% of your pirated PS4 backlog games


I haven't even finished 10% of my purchased PS4 backlog games.


----------



## Wiki'd (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how quick is Sony in updating new and unopened PS4/5 consoles from the factory with the latest OS software version?

I know Apple is very proactive with shipping latest iDevices with latest system software, but I just bought an extra Digital Edition PS5 (which is set to be shipped in a couple of weeks) and I am wondering if it will come with the current / latest PS5 software (Version: 21.02-04.50.00), or perhaps hopefully with the one that dates back prior to 1st of December (aka version: 21.02-04.03.00)?

Would highly appreciate any input!


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 14, 2021)

how do i block updates ?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

scroeffie1984 said:


> how do i block updates ?


al azif dns.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 14, 2021)

Is it true every time you boot up the console you need to do the steps or is it permanently done once?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Is it true every time you boot up the console you need to do the steps or is it permanently done once?


it's not a coldboot exploit, none of them are.  you have to redo it every time you power off.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> al azif dns.


???


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

think it's in @KiiWii 's aio thread.  just input both numbers.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> think it's in @KiiWii 's aio thread.  just input both numbers.


are you talking to me ?


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 14, 2021)

scroeffie1984 said:


> ???


It's also literally the first result on google.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

scroeffie1984 said:


> are you talking to me ?


yes, I often forget to quote people.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 14, 2021)

Went from 7.55 to 9.00 last night and can say this exploit works almost every time. Takes less time then most of the other Ps4 exploits to perform and just..... works. The VR headset insisted it needed an update so did that as well, all working perfectly.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 14, 2021)

Absolutely glorious.


----------



## Kurogiri (Dec 14, 2021)

great news! I also hope for PS5


----------



## Randy Steele (Dec 14, 2021)

It's so crazy how incredibly easy it's become to jailbreak modern consoles compared to all the hoops you'd have to jump through to jailbreak consoles way back in the day. The thing that took the longest was just updating to 9.0.0. Now I just can't wait for a permanent cfw. I knew zero about ps4 hacking until yesterday so I was unaware about there being nothing permanent yet but that's exactly how the Vita was for quite some time so I'm used to it. Now I just wish I had a ps4 pro instead lol.


----------



## dacore84 (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone knows if a brand new PS5 has to be activated online and updated on the initial setup like the Xbox One (maybe also XSX)? If that's the case I guess it doesn't matter which firmware it comes with if updating to 9.03 is mandatory to be able to use it.. Or am I wrong? Been a few years since I started a brand new Xbox but I think it had to be updated on the initial startup? But if that's the case I hope Sony hasn't used the same method.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 14, 2021)

dacore84 said:


> Anyone knows if a brand new PS5 has to be activated online and updated on the initial setup like the Xbox One (maybe also XSX)? If that's the case I guess it doesn't matter which firmware it comes with if updating to 9.03 is mandatory to be able to use it.. Or am I wrong? Been a few years since I started a brand new Xbox but I think it had to be updated on the initial startup? But if that's the case I hope Sony hasn't used the same method.


No you don't need to activate it online 
I got a ps5 and can say so


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

no need to activate as the licenses are being resigned as "free," if piracy is your interest.


----------



## dacore84 (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> no need to activate as the licenses are being resigned as "free," if piracy is your interest.


Piracy? Why do you say that? I'm interested in homebrew. Are you saying I could potentially install homebrew on the latest FW and just piracy requires a specific FW? I thought the jailbreak needed a specifik FW no matter what kind of unsigned code you wanted to run?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

well, then you can do it either way.


----------



## fst312 (Dec 14, 2021)

I might get a ps4 just for this but I have a question, is the online bans similar to switch, like once you load this jailbreak once, will you get banned even if you don’t use it afterwards.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 14, 2021)

fst312 said:


> I might get a ps4 just for this but I have a question, is the online bans similar to switch, like once you load this jailbreak once, will you get banned even if you don’t use it afterwards.


I personally wouldn't risk using my PSN account of 10+ years registered.


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Dec 14, 2021)

fst312 said:


> I might get a ps4 just for this but I have a question, is the online bans similar to switch, like once you load this jailbreak once, will you get banned even if you don’t use it afterwards.


It's a non-issue (at least so far) with the PS4 scene because none of the exploits work on the latest firmware.  So you can't log into PSN and also run this exploit (since you have to be on old firmware to run the exploit).


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 14, 2021)

CanIHazWarez said:


> It's a non-issue (at least so far) with the PS4 scene because none of the exploits work on the latest firmware.  So you can't log into PSN and also run this exploit (since you have to be on old firmware to run the exploit).


it could become an issue when you want to update to the latest firmware again and go online


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 14, 2021)

fst312 said:


> I might get a ps4 just for this but I have a question, is the online bans similar to switch, like once you load this jailbreak once, will you get banned even if you don’t use it afterwards.


If your thinking about jailbreaking then online play is not an option for you, so no you cant get banned with a jailbroken ps4 b/c you wont even have access to psn in the 1st place. Thats why erm... piracy is what keeps the user in the loop for games/updates/dlc without official means. Homebrew can be achevied almost anywhere or devices that can be hacked even emulation


----------



## fst312 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you for the replies, I need the online option, so I guess this isn’t for me, I thought because previous post said it's not a coldboot exploit, you have to redo it every time you power off, I would still have the online option, if I didn’t redo the steps, I guess not, if I read the replies correctly.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

you should be able to load offline cache, assuming the host does this.  that way, you could theoretically turn off the internet and still be able to use the exploits.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 14, 2021)

fst312 said:


> Thank you for the replies, I need the online option, so I guess this isn’t for me, I thought because previous post said it's not a coldboot exploit, you have to redo it every time you power off, I would still have the online option, if I didn’t redo the steps, I guess not, if I read the replies correctly.


"Online Play" as in PSN access wont be an option. The exploit can be done with internet or offline


----------



## Dracari (Dec 15, 2021)

Welp! time to snag another PS4 to Replace my current one, to retain online play and transfeer content between systems *Then JB my current Slim.


----------



## Tac 21 (Dec 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Merry Xmas!


truly, all of the greatest mods seem to come out around this time of year.

Project M, CTGP 7... just greatness all around


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 15, 2021)

iam on 9.3 i dont know how to block updates


----------



## Dracari (Dec 15, 2021)

scroeffie1984 said:


> iam on 9.3 i dont know how to block updates


turn off autmatic downloads (for system update) and if you dont need online play, remove the connection (or Just untick "Connect to the Internet")


----------



## Mysi (Dec 15, 2021)

That's amazing


----------



## AkitoUF (Dec 15, 2021)

please delete this post


----------



## AkitoUF (Dec 15, 2021)

Is this permanent or do I have to follow the steps and send the payload every time I turn off my console?


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 15, 2021)

AkitoUF said:


> Is this permanent or do I have to follow the steps and send the payload every time I turn off my console?


every time


----------



## AkitoUF (Dec 15, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> every time


What a drag but I understand why. Time to avoid updates then.


----------



## Tom8823 (Dec 15, 2021)

AkitoUF said:


> What a drag but I understand why. Time to avoid updates then.



Just put console to rest mode instead of turning off


----------



## Phearoz (Dec 16, 2021)

Be careful buying a PS4 guys. I went to my local independent game store and drilled them with questions, first over the phone, then in person. 

Me: "So this has been sitting for at least a month in the storage and definitely hasn't be updated?" 
Them: "Absolutely, it's Kentucky state law for trades ins to wait a month."
Me: "So when you went to wipe it and clean it up you didn't connect it to the internet at all and update it?"
Them: "Nope we just wipe it and reset it."

Well guess what. 9.03. 

Multiple guys all saying no way it's been updated and still, they did it.
The return policy says 7 days for defective and will exchange for identical item. No telling how this is going to go, because when I got home they had already closed so I couldn't call to verify they'll give me my money back. Tbph, I don't think they'll have one to exchange. In that case, I pray they don't try and rob me. Was very specific on needing the 9.00 or lower, chatted about all the possibilities with the jailbreak etc etc; the guys were really cool true gamers so I don't think they lied maliciously. 

Be careful out there


----------



## jnl1 (Dec 16, 2021)

If a console had been updated to 9.03 and then a factory reset has been done, this does not help, does it?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 16, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> If a console had been updated to 9.03 and then a factory reset has been done, this does not help, does it?


No. Downgrading a PS4 firmware is not possible. Once you're on 9.03, you're stuck with 9.03 or above.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 16, 2021)

question, will this let 5.05 fw run 9.0 games, or is it only for those on 9.0 to get jb features


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 17, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> question, will this let 5.05 fw run 9.0 games, or is it only for those on 9.0 to get jb features


It allows 9.0 users to JB and dump the games that can then be backported for 5.05 users.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It allows 9.0 users to JB and dump the games that can then be backported for 5.05 users.


Ill look tonight make this my first game to try backport myself.

I found one game I installed a backport for and tested it, ass creed valhalla and it booted up, then when I go to play a different day it gave the firmware prompt, are there backports that only work if you are on a certain exploit.

I was sure I used the Lee exploit.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 17, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> Ill look tonight make this my first game to try backport myself.
> 
> I found one game I installed a backport for and tested it, ass creed valhalla and it booted up, then when I go to play a different day it gave the firmware prompt, are there backports that only work if you are on a certain exploit.
> 
> I was sure I used the Lee exploit.


That sounds more like you didn't redo the jailbreak before loading it the second day, or that the game automatically updated itself which overwrote the backport.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

the firmware update thing can happen, I forgot what triggers it, but usually restarting the system fixes it.  it happens with all games once it happens.  make sure you didn't download an update though.  you can delete it in notifications, I believe, but I'm not sure if it has to be while it's downloading or if it can when complete.  I can't recall, but the update will be in the update folder on root if you want to ftp over and delete it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the firmware update thing can happen, I forgot what triggers it, but usually restarting the system fixes it.  it happens with all games once it happens.  make sure you didn't download an update though.  you can delete it in notifications, I believe, but I'm not sure if it has to be while it's downloading or if it can when complete.  I can't recall, but the update will be in the update folder on root if you want to ftp over and delete it.


all updates are blocked, turned off in settings tho the system will still download game updates lol, but they have to manually be installed after download.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

did you input the dns?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> did you input the dns?


pretty sure for firmware updates as they instantly fail to download, just looking at moddedwarfare vids about backporting see if i can do alan wake.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

I've had this happen to me, and restarting the system fixed it.  it happens if you're online, and I'm not sure what triggers it.  it was a long time ago, before a dns though.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

i assume im going to need to use self host to inject the 9.0 exploit, i think i had backed it up before i wiped my drive to convert bin to html


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

no need to do that if you already have installed it.  it's probably backed up as ApplicationCache.db .  that's the cache file.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> no need to do that if you already have installed it.  it's probably backed up as ApplicationCache.db .  that's the cache file.


ive not been on my ps4 since last weekend, so i am picking up from where i left off last week and now theres this 9.0 update exploit.

thinking will backport work if it says 6.72 - 5.05 if Alan Wake is a 9.0 game?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

you need the game to begin with, which you can't dump, so that might be a problem.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you need the game to begin with, which you can't dump, so that might be a problem.


ive got a dump of the game the other day, jut sending it over to my external drive, i thought ill try the backport patch worse it will do is say cant install.

going to look how to boot this 9.0 as it says mira orbis which i see an app on the ps4 i bought but never used it, i did either web exploit, then self host then the use guide one off lee.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

it's not hard to backport really.  you can use the script to backport it, if it doesn't work, use ghidra, but that would take too long to explain.  just pray it works.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> it's not hard to backport really.  you can use the script to backport it, if it doesn't work, use ghidra, but that would take too long to explain.  just pray it works.


modded warfare has had reliable vids/tools when i first started and has a simple tool to open pkg and either create patch file or patch entire pkg, said first one is faster and he even goes on to to say about ea games require extra work and the tool does that, but cant say i really play ea games that much.

going to test alan wake now but going to watch how to launch this 9.0 exploit as its a diff format to all ive used, elf and a bin, video #2 added to favorites lol


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

those use the scripts, but they're usually unreliable.  if there's an sdk issue, they won't make the game work.  that's when you need to use ghidra and go through the code.  I learned how to do that from a dev, and it can be complicated.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> those use the scripts, but they're usually unreliable.  if there's an sdk issue, they won't make the game work.  that's when you need to use ghidra and go through the code.  I learned how to do that from a dev, and it can be complicated.


is that like using hxd to find here itll say the firmware and you have to edit to 5.05 and in one part part itll be in reverse, well that was a vid i remember watching last week.

i just might keep my FAT as 5.05 and look at running 9.0 on my PRO because i know thats not been touched in ages and should be on 8.x firmware.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

yes, something like that.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

well i got AW to install but got  ce 407 405 e error, installed my so called backport and it said i need 8.x firmware to proceed, so guess it cant be backported yet


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

yeah, those apps don't work worth a shit for a lot of games.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yeah, those apps don't work worth a shit for a lot of games.


rather than make patch file im going to try rebuild the whole pkg option


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

that's worth it if it's a patch, but if you're using the base game, just do the small patch.  if it's an actual, full patch that you're backporting, make sure to do the full patch or you could cause a problem.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> that's worth it if it's a patch, but if you're using the base game, just do the small patch.  if it's an actual, full patch that you're backporting, make sure to do the full patch or you could cause a problem.


im making a backup and going to try extract the pkg and rebuild, should fail to install if shit goes wrong?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

possibly, it's hard to say.  that's one of the reasons why I learned how to make a fake patch.  I wanted to know how to build the smallest backport possible.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> possibly, it's hard to say.  that's one of the reasons why I learned how to make a fake patch.  I wanted to know how to build the smallest backport possible.


if these fail ill look at your earlier posts, tho there are plenty of other games i can grab in the mean time.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 17, 2021)

right done rebuilding pkg with backporter 1.4, still doubt it will work as it says 6.72 - 5.05


----------



## ginganguly (Dec 18, 2021)

I am on the lookout for a pS4 Pro and one has just turned up for £140.
Obviously need firmware 9.00 or lower.
However, the seller says he completely wiped it the other day and Initialised it.
Will this have updated the system?
Thansk


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

ginganguly said:


> I am on the lookout for a pS4 Pro and one has just turned up for £140.
> Obviously need firmware 9.00 or lower.
> However, the seller says he completely wiped it the other day and Initialised it.
> Will this have updated the system?
> Thansk


initialized?  no, that means it's been formatted.  as long as he used a lower recovery pup, it won't be updated.


----------



## ginganguly (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> initialized?  no, that means it's been formatted.  as long as he used a lower recovery pup, it won't be updated.


Thanks for replying.
Don't think he will know about lower recovery pups, he's probably just followed a procedure for getting it ready for sale. I'm just wandering if this would require an update of the firmware as part of the process? 
He does say it hadn't been used for ages prior to it being wiped.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

ask him what firmware is on it.  you can technically install a higher firmware, but most of the time people just reinstall what's already on the system.


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2021)

ginganguly said:


> Thanks for replying.
> Don't think he will know about lower recovery pups, he's probably just followed a procedure for getting it ready for sale. I'm just wandering if this would require an update of the firmware as part of the process?
> He does say it hadn't been used for ages prior to it being wiped.



ask him what firmware it is. no need to beat around the bush.


----------



## ginganguly (Dec 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> ask him what firmware it is. no need to beat around the bush.


Yes just did that - it's on 8.52 - however, on closer inspection it's missing the warranty stickers and hdd cover. What do you think?


----------



## AkitoUF (Dec 19, 2021)

So I don't know if this is just a "me" problem but I noticed I can't turn my PS4 on if I unplug the USB I used for this thing as it'll ask me to plug a USB with an update file for 9.00 or above. I "fixed" this by turning my console off, connecting the USB and turning it on again. Is this behaviour normal for those who did this thing?
Apparently now I can't take the USB off but I do have to follow the browser steps again.


----------



## seany1990 (Dec 19, 2021)

AkitoUF said:


> So I don't know if this is just a "me" problem but I noticed I can't turn my PS4 on if I unplug the USB I used for this thing as it'll ask me to plug a USB with an update file for 9.00 or above. I "fixed" this by turning my console off, connecting the USB and turning it on again. Is this behaviour normal for those who did this thing?
> Apparently now I can't take the USB off but I do have to follow the browser steps again.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-ps4-exploit-guide.497858/
is a better place to go for technical help


----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2021)

ginganguly said:


> Yes just did that - it's on 8.52 - however, on closer inspection it's missing the warranty stickers and hdd cover. What do you think?



look somewhere else if you think thats not good. im sure you can find a better one in my opinion. but thats my opinion.

i like my console like new as possible like why is it missing a hdd cover?


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 19, 2021)

AkitoUF said:


> So I don't know if this is just a "me" problem but I noticed I can't turn my PS4 on if I unplug the USB I used for this thing as it'll ask me to plug a USB with an update file for 9.00 or above. I "fixed" this by turning my console off, connecting the USB and turning it on again. Is this behaviour normal for those who did this thing?
> Apparently now I can't take the USB off but I do have to follow the browser steps again.


seems like a you problem, yes. ps4 turns on fine for me without a stick. i mean they even told you not to have the usb stick inserted when turning on the ps4


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2021)

would people advise to update to 9.0 if your on 5.05, or should i stay on 5.05.

I could put my 2nd ps4 to 9.0 and use it, but it has my main psn account on and id hate to mess about taking it off and risk that account getting banned, even tho i dont play online.


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 20, 2021)

Ok lowdown 9:00 is approx to 5.05 so games and homebrew is behind but 5.05 but again game patches do
need not be back ported and anything month ago works without anything but install. So really depend
on what you  want but if above 5.05 9.00 is way better then prior x-ploit.

Lowdown if 5.05 stay for now anything above update.


----------



## iamisaac (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm trying to stay with 5.05 but I'm having trouble finding/backporting myself for Persona 5 Royal USA English version.  I see that the consensus is to stay at 5.05 as the games will get backported eventually, but this one has been out awhile and there seems to be little interest in getting it to work at 5.05.  I feel like maybe I just haven't look in the right locations yet as it is one of the most popular ps4 exclusives.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2021)

Feels like Christmas came early! I can't wait to play PS4 games as I've been playing PS3 titles up until now (which I really enjoy, but PS4 has games I'm itching to try).


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2021)

iamisaac said:


> I'm trying to stay with 5.05 but I'm having trouble finding/backporting myself for Persona 5 Royal USA English version.  I see that the consensus is to stay at 5.05 as the games will get backported eventually, but this one has been out awhile and there seems to be little interest in getting it to work at 5.05.  I feel like maybe I just haven't look in the right locations yet as it is one of the most popular ps4 exclusives.


Backport it yourself I hear its pretty easy to do?

Ive decided to put this on my ps4pro, so got both ps4 fat 5.05 and pro 9.0


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> Backport it yourself I hear its pretty easy to do?
> 
> Ive decided to put this on my ps4pro, so got both ps4 fat 5.05 and pro 9.0


If I didn't have a Slim already, I'd go for a Pro. This is really nice to have.

Plus, installing HEN on a PS4 is so much easier than on a PS3.


----------



## iamisaac (Dec 20, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> Backport it yourself I hear its pretty easy to do?
> 
> Ive decided to put this on my ps4pro, so got both ps4 fat 5.05 and pro 9.0



I've tried the autobackloader and it didn't work.  I am new to the process so I may have made a mistake but I'm pretty sure that it isn't able to handle this game yet.  I was hoping someone hear knew as I have exhausted my usually options to figure it out myself.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2021)

iamisaac said:


> I've tried the autobackloader and it didn't work.  I am new to the process so I may have made a mistake but I'm pretty sure that it isn't able to handle this game yet.  I was hoping someone hear knew as I have exhausted my usually options to figure it out myself.


Practically every physical PS4 has been backed up to the internet so that's an option, but if it's big then it may take you 30mins to a few hours depending on your ISP.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 21, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> If I didn't have a Slim already, I'd go for a Pro. This is really nice to have.
> 
> Plus, installing HEN on a PS4 is so much easier than on a PS3.


I dont know, I have both fat which I got ripped off as it was fucked, never got used in nearly 2 years of owning it due to having cancer, I basically turned it on, inserted one game and it worked then that was it, wasn't in the frame of mind back then due to the shit load of chemotherapys I had to have.

But I found after a few minutes the console would say its too hot and turn off.

Luckily I was able to find someone who did an amazing job at fixing it, litrally stripped the console down to its bare essentials and had this tank thing he said he uses that he puts things like motherboards into and it gives it a proper clean.

Then he bought fresh thermal paste and applied and gave me the rest left in the tube, he found the fans wasnt working either and replaced them and he only charged £20 for the full service.

I then found the console was working like a charm, but its disc drive would no longer read discs, the disc icon would keep flashing in the top corner, he tried using a new drive but nothing would work.

So that kinda threw away my option of just wanting to play the games I owned on disc but using cheats or cheat mods.

So I got a 2tb USB drive to store pkg games to and a 8tb usb drive to install games to and its been working like a charm.

I only decided last weekend to give this jailbreak stuff a try and each time I came back to it, I would find new or better ways to run the exploits, going from Web hosts to self hosting then the user guide methods.

Then found backports are good, but I found some games that said it had backport, I couldn't get to work while others did, currently re3 was the last game I tried that had 1.03 update saying it was backported for 5.05 but it wouldn't install.

Then I grabbed Alan wake remaster (which I see very little improvement) and I tried the 1.4 backport but it didn't work, I think that's because it said it was 6.72 (I think) to 5.05 backport, so maybe Alan wake been a higher firmware game, it couldn't backport to 5.05, I think it backported to 8.xx as on a certain exploit I would get that message, where another that was a web exploit hen+9.00 would boot the game but give a different error with a code.

Then I saw this weekend a 9.0 jailbreak came out and I was in two minds to update my fat 5.05 or keep it the as 5.05, or risk putting it on my pro which has my main psn account and didnt want to risk using it and getting my main psn account banned.

But tonight I thought fuck it, updated my pro to 9.00, changed the dns to hopefully block my ps4 from connecting and downloading updates off Sony servers and prevent my psn account getting banned.

Found it runs everything pretty much perfectly fine, Alan wake worked, re3 worked and my other backported games worked, my ps2 converted to ps4 worked fine.

So I don't know if to keep it like this as I should benefit on the pro and having 4k resolution and hdr running games.

Only thing I wonder is if there are better tools to convert ps2 games that lets you alter the resolution and try make textures look better and possibly upscale to 4k.

Found so far all the games I've converted play pretty much perfectly apart from the Simpsons game loads fine but in game has real bad texture issues where all you see is the black outlines all over the screen, and I tried metal gear solid 3 subsistence and it ran really slow that it would take far too long to even get to anything im game that its beyond unplayable.

So now I wonder if I just update to 9.0 or keep both as there doesn't seem to be any self hosting option for 9.0 jailbreak and it has no cheats/mods plugins for games.

Tho I think I found a tool similar to the ps3 where you can attach to console and try find your own cheats, possibly easy if it works and its not some bs crap app that doesn't work as I'm sure ill easily be able to find cheats for my ps2 converted games, but not sure I know enough about ps4 games and process to finding cheat codes for ps4 games, maybe similar to the switch and that where its dynamic address and not sure how to do that on ps4 or even if this app will work for 9.0


But I'd be interested to find out how people are making cheat codes and also if 9.0 will have option to self host exploits and plugins and if it will be possible to boot without needing usb each time.

Also different question if anyone knows, if I place games into certain folders when using the fat ps4, on the pro it doesn't do the same, so if I put games into folders on the ps4, but name them differently, will both consoles remember the folder names I created on that console.

Example, if I made a folder on the fat 5.05 as games and put everything in there.

And then a folder saying 9.0 games so I know the fat won't run them.

But then on the pro 9.0 console just have one folder called games and put everything in there.

Will the fat still remember the games placed into the two folders.

And the pro 9.0 remember all games in the onr folder created for that console.

Also I need to actually look properly into manually extracting pkg games and manually editing them to backpory 5.05 then rebuilding pkg and be able to install and run it on 5.05.

Ive been following YouTube guides by modded warfare and im sure I came across a video guide that showed you how to manually backport games, so will have to try find it and give it a try, but then his app to backport games didnt work, but maybe thats because 1.4 was for 6.7x to 5.05 and maybe didnt have the keys or what ever to backport higher games.

But so far I've been able to quickly learn new things for the ps4 following his YouTube guides, as theyre very clear and to the point showing and explaining step by step and provides the required files to do what its showing you.

So im pretty much getting used to what is what on the ps4  like I used to for ps3, but now I cant remember fuck all about the ps3 and haven't done anything on the ps3 for nearly 4 years and now I have no idea what is what or how to do anything for it, its remains on what every cfw it was on back then and I run games off my 2x1tb usb drives from years ago.

Now I hear you can run a similar app like the vita called pkgi where you can download games directly to your ps3 console or usb drive, but I have no idea how to do it or how to get it to work

Furthest I got was it to download and install, but could never get what ever I download, be it games, themes or avatars, it would always fail to work, and not bothered doing anything further as I have no clue, and ended up using my switch more often to make cheat codes.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 21, 2021)

iamisaac said:


> I've tried the autobackloader and it didn't work.  I am new to the process so I may have made a mistake but I'm pretty sure that it isn't able to handle this game yet.  I was hoping someone hear knew as I have exhausted my usually options to figure it out myself.


Yea I had same problem maybe the app needs updating 1.4 as it says firmware 6.xx to 5.05, but then again their must be a way of doing it as other games are getting backported, or maybe it's the manual method im sure I saw.

I plan on backported any game I download that needs it and converting all my ps2 games to ps4 pkg and helping the community and share them or help convert what ever they request (as long as I own the game or can find it)


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 21, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> I dont know, I have both fat which I got ripped off as it was fucked, never got used in nearly 2 years of owning it due to having cancer, I basically turned it on, inserted one game and it worked then that was it, wasn't in the frame of mind back then due to the shit load of chemotherapys I had to have.
> 
> But I found after a few minutes the console would say its too hot and turn off.
> 
> ...



Google:
Backport 6.72 PS4 Games to 5.05 (Easy Method)


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 21, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Google:
> Backport 6.72 PS4 Games to 5.05 (Easy Method)


got the app that does it by modded warfare but had no luck


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 21, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> got the app that does it by modded warfare but had no luck



I think there's another one as well out there...I've used it in the past and works great. What's firmware u going from and to?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 22, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> I think there's another one as well out there...I've used it in the past and works great. What's firmware u going from and to?


The 6.75 by modded warfare is v1.4 i think and when I was booting on 5.05 using 9.0 spoof id get error saying it needs firmware 8.50 I think.

If I booted a different exploit from the user guide it wouldn't boot at all.

But I decided to update my other ps4 (pro) to 9.0 so I can run games on that console and for the likes of mods for gta 5 ill run on my fat thats the 5.05.

I guess it will be a matter of time before other mods and that gets ported over to 9.0.

But im fine at the moment, only thing I've just thought of as my pro is in the living room, I usually remote play but is that even possible now if your running an exploit and you've blocked sony using dns, and is their a risk as the remote play app asks you to log into your psn account.

Ive been meaning to look into manually backporting but I've been side tracked converting my ps2 games to ps4 and now looking into making it so you can boot a cheat device and have cheat codes.

Got one working today but the files only gave xploder lite (for pal) games and it doesn't let you add new cheats for games it doesnt have.

So ill have to look and see if it is possible to use action replay max instead or a version of xploder that isnt a demo and lets you add codes for games.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 22, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> The 6.75 by modded warfare is v1.4 i think and when I was booting on 5.05 using 9.0 spoof id get error saying it needs firmware 8.50 I think.
> 
> If I booted a different exploit from the user guide it wouldn't boot at all.
> 
> ...


Have you tried autobackport.exe by @RetroGamer_74
Works great for me.
You can google his name and you will find his stuff.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Dec 22, 2021)

This seems like a pretty major breakthrough in the PS4 hacking scene. We went from 7.55 not long ago to 9.0 now. Sony is starting to be unable to keep up so easily. I have a PS4 at 7.02 conveniently and hacked before this exploit, but this would allow many more games and more homebrew/patches. Imagine what we can do. No longer do we need to backport a lot of games that would previously need it. I hope for stuff such as Linux to be available. It's cool that it works on PS5 as well (which I also have) but I wouldn't do so for a long time. The PS4 is finally being cracked. Before now, I'd argue that the most powerful system that was reasonable to hack was the Wii U. Due to the 9.0 Exploit, it is pretty much better than Wii U now. This is going to be a lot of fun honestly. If 7.02 was fun, imagine how good 9.0 can be when it's tested a bit more. Can't wait to see what is to come out of PS4 homebrew tbh.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 22, 2021)

I've stumbled across something strange:

My PS4 is HEN-enabled, but it's not showing it anywhere. It's like the OFW is running backups without hacking.

I'm now restarting... Back to locked.

That was weird.

Also, when I load PS4 PS2 Classics Gui V1 on my PC it just shows a white rectangle and I don't know why. It was working fine before. Someone please help.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone got either action replay max or max evo or xploder v4 or 5 (not lite) in elf format please.

Ive been dumping my ps2 games and going to convert them to ps4 pkg but the cheat loader I found only has codebreaker.elf which is no good for me as its for ntsc games and mine are all pal UK, and the xploder.elf is the lite version which has next to no cheats and doesnt allow you to add new games.

So I have been looking to see if I can find either action replay max or xploder as elf format to use for loading ps2 cheats with my ps4 pkg.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 23, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> Has anyone got either action replay max or max evo or xploder v4 or 5 (not lite) in elf format please.
> 
> Ive been dumping my ps2 games and going to convert them to ps4 pkg but the cheat loader I found only has codebreaker.elf which is no good for me as its for ntsc games and mine are all pal UK, and the xploder.elf is the lite version which has next to no cheats and doesnt allow you to add new games.
> 
> So I have been looking to see if I can find either action replay max or xploder as elf format to use for loading ps2 cheats with my ps4 pkg.


Do PAL PS2 software/games run at the same speed of NTSC ones? Specifically based on software, not hardware.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 23, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Do PAL PS2 software/games run at the same speed of NTSC ones? Specifically based on software, not hardware.


Out of the games ive done so far the only one that was unplayable was metal gear solid 3 subsistence, it was far too slow and would take ages to get past the initial Konami, kojima, dolby and load screens, I left it for ages and took that long I turned off.

Everything else has played fine, higher resolution tho resident evil 4 seems to be missing the fog in the distance and everything seems clear and you can see rough edges.

And I think this white line like circle not so far infront of you is maybe where fog would have been, but when your running you will see this line.

But yea, so far what I have tried has worked fine, silent hill 3 cant do 60hz mode, the screen doubles itself, but its been fine on other games.

Another game I got to boot up into game but had no control input was silent hill origins, I could pause game and everything else but move Travis.

My mrs has been enjoying evil dead fist full of boomstick.

Ive yet to redo all my pkg as I didn't bother doing art work, just a basic pkg to test.

Tho i wonder in the app when you set upscale and that in settings, ill set 2x2 and gpu but if I hit save it resets to default. Using the ps2 to ps4 pkg.

It has other options but I see not difference so not sure of my app is actually saving the settings when I change but click X to close.

Not sure also whats the difference in default emu or jak and daxter emu.

Ice tried other tools which seem alot more work but if I set an icon0 image it will fail to build, even if I use a graphic app to make it, only lets me build if I use the default one provided for def jam vendetta.

But now I just need to find a means to get a better elf for pal games and have cheats, not sure if you can convert an action replay iso to an elf and dont know why the only one for pal games provided is a demo of xploder where you cant update or add new games or cheats, yet codebreaker for ntsc games you can.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 23, 2021)

I tried Tekken Tag (NTSC-U) didn't work, the PAL version does work albeit slow. I'll be trying the NTSC-J version next so hopefully that works without probs.

18 Wheeler JPN version works nicely whereas NTSC-U/PAL didn't.

And I had no luck getting Dead or Alive 2 to work, whether NTSC-U, PAL or NTSC-J. :-/ I really love this game, it was my favorite on PS2.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2021)

Ive tried again to build pkg with cheats but the only way I can get it is the long hard way..... and after all the effort it only gives you codebreaker and thats for ntsc, for pal it gives xploder and its a demo so you cant add to it.

Does anyone know if there are any tools like on the ps3 you could have ccapi and use tools on pc to connect to console and manually find codes, like netcheat or ps3cheater.

Also, dont get why the ps4 hasn't got cheat pkgs like we had on the ps3, I simple pkg file that edited parts of the eboot to give cheats and you installed it.


----------



## jnl1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just bought a PS4 Pro just because of this 9.00 jailbreak. I am quite happy with it and was quite surprised of its power.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 25, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> Just bought a PS4 Pro just because of this 9.00 jailbreak. I am quite happy with it and was quite surprised of its power.


Good choice. I did the same because who knows what's the next OFW to be HEN-capable.

While the Pro model is the ideal choice, the Slim is great too. One we have makes no noise which I love.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 25, 2021)

Has anyone else had it say sucess without even giving you the usb prompt or insert the USB and then the system glitches out and shut down


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 25, 2021)

Is it possible to add an avatar to a user profile?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 25, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Is it possible to add an avatar to a user profile?


Yes, but it's about 8 images.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Yes, but it's about 8 images.


Ok, how?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 25, 2021)

very easy: https://gbatemp.net/threads/get-you...-and-name-on-an-offline-activated-ps4.571231/


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 26, 2021)

i have a webtre app installed on the ps4 5.05 that i bought off someone and now 9.0 is out, i put it on my ps4 pro.

is there a pkg for the webtre so i can click and boot it from menu rather than rely on host sites that dont always work, may cause system lock and reboot or keep saying trainer attached and code enabled/disabled.

id like to think problem be solved if it was an apk to launch then boot game, currently cant only get codes to work off my mobile.

ihave had 0 luck getting the web version of the hot plugin and trainer website to connect to my p4 ip and boot game, then go to cheats and that game to enable, it never attaches, mayne doing it wrong when it asks for local or an ip, but on the host cheat section, i see no attach.

my mobile, i boot the host webtre then boot my app on mobile, enter ip, click attach to game and it does it, then it loads my game cheats and turn them on/off.

this i cant get to work using their website or the host

is there  a way to manually host your own codes or poke them, as some codes for one version will work for another, but you cant enable 2 trainers at the same time, if you could manually make your own and add, is this possible.

example RE2 1.01, codes from 1.01 and 1.04 work for 1.01, but i cant add codes from any above 1.01 and enable them, i can only do one version at a time.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 28, 2021)

How do I get the ps4 trainer to work on the ps4 web browser itself.

I boot the webtr plugin from the website as there isn't a pkg yet for 9.0 (as far as I know).

So I enable that, then I enter ps4 ip address, boot game, locate the game and enable cheats but in the web host trainers i don't see an attach button, ive cached the host and trainer page.

Ive also tried it on their website, hit attach but nothing happens.

The only way I can get it to attach is to use the ps4 app from the app store for my mobile.

Are there any tools to create your own cheat file and attach to your console and apply them as I find codes for games v.10 may also work if you are say on v 1.01.

But with the app, you can only use one trainer at a time.

If you could view the codes across the different versions that work, put them into a txt file or cht what ever, like you could on the ps3 and turn them on.

Also came across a tool that can aparently find your own cheat codes, not downloaded or installed as I am not sure if this app is legit or fake.

Are there such tools released publicly?

If so, thats great as I want to take a break from making switch cheat codes and start looking at ps3/ps4 and even codes for my ps2 games I convert to ps4.

As the method i found online to dump your ps2 games and rebuild iso with cheat disc then convert to ps4 pkg, the only cheat disc that lets you add codes is codebreaker and only works for ntsc, where as all my games are retail  PAL and the pal cheat is xploder lite which is a demo and you cant add your own cheats.

I know I could just find and download ntsc versions of my games and do it that way, but I don't want to pirate, I only want to dump the games I physically own.

I can easily dump them and convert to play normally on the console, but im looking for an option to cheat, either an alternative way yo have a cheat disc added into the pkg or a program to attach to console from laptop and ill find them myself.

Any tips or ideas would be helpful as I only started looking into the ps4 scene the other week.

Had purchased a fat 5.05 ps4 already modded, never got round to touching it as I was then diagnosed with cancer and during the treatment I never touched it.

When I decided to nearly 2 year maybe 3 after buying it, I found it was faulty and paid to get it fixed, then sods law, 9.0 came out.

So I habe a fat on 5.05 and I put 9.0 on my pro.

So I am still learning what is what and each time I come to look, I find things have changed or there are better ways.

And kinda gutted as I paid 550 for the fat ps4 on 5.05 that ended up costing me more to fix.

Then came 9.0 I installed onto my pro.


----------



## Mic5559999 (Dec 28, 2021)

hey


----------



## Outlawblaze718 (Feb 27, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Went from 7.55 to 9.00 last night and can say this exploit works almost every time. Takes less time then most of the other Ps4 exploits to perform and just..... works. The VR headset insisted it needed an update so did that as well, all working perfectly.


if u dont mind me asking how did u get it to work everytime i try it says no hdmi im on hen 900 but works on my other ps 4 {not jailbroken}


----------

